# Surviving Financially In 2009/10+: Tips, Tricks, Tools & Fools



## SamanthaNY (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm hoping people will be interested in this thread topic. I see lots of (rightful) complaining about hard economic times, but not a lot of helpful stuff in how to battle it and survive it. Hence, this thread. 





NOTE: This thread is purposely placed in The Lounge, NOT Hyde Park. It is intended to be helpful, via posts of questions, comments and resources. What that means is that arguing politics or bemoaning fates does NOT belong here. Please respect that intention. 

There's a lot of websites out there, but one of my favorite is Consumerist.com. It's name may be somewhat of a misnomer, because while it does have a lot of information (good prices, recall info, scammer warnings) on buying things, it has some *excellent* info on personal finance. 

A sampling: 


[*]Build Up Emergency Cash As Much As Possible
How To Find Reputable Credit Counseling
12 Ways to Thrive in This Economy
Save On Credit Card Bills By Paying Earlier***

***This one is OUSTANDING. _Everyone _should be doing this. It's so easy... and so effective. 

So - do you have any tips? tricks? tools? success stories? cautions? 

I dunno - are people interested in this? Guess we'll find out.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 19, 2009)

I think that this is a fantastic idea, Samantha.

I've been reading about strategies for keeping/finding a job in the Reader's Digest, of all places. I also read the CNN Money section pretty regularly, and I really like this article entilted "8 Ways to Recession-proof Your Job."


----------



## JMNYC (Mar 19, 2009)

*Live without credit cards. I have since 1999. Tear 'em up. Today. If you don't have the money, save up or do without. I just sold a bicycle on CraigsList to help buy pay for a pro camera rig, for example. 

*One freak-out per week is permissible. One. Ok, two if you've got children. Then get back to work. Then chill. You don't have to fix your financial problems 24-7. It fact, it can make it worse.

*Become interested in cooking and make amazing things to eat for you and your friends and you'll save money. It's my mother's birthday this Sunday and I'm making vegan stuffed shells with spicy vegan sausage instead of blowing $150 on a NJ restaurant with the kids and grandkids. (That's the average bill, of which I would most likely be responsible for maybe $50 of.)

*That's all for now


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this. Very interesting.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 19, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> [*]Save On Credit Card Bills By Paying Earlier***



Thank you!
I'm down to only two cards maybe this'll help...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 19, 2009)

I know what has helped us save money is eliminating any monthly expenses that we did not HAVE to have. Such as reducing the cable bill by $42.00 per month. 

The big savings came by not eating take out and making food plans. By this I mean, not only are we buying raw food and cooking it ourselves, we are buying what is on sale and eating that food. Also cutting coupons helps. And we always look for the buyone/getone stuff too.

After awhile you get to know what is a good price point for certain products and when the price goes on sale we buy extra. I have also began my "cook once, eat twice" theory where I make the meat in bulk and eat it the next day as well. If there is more, I freeze it for a future meal. This also saves on electricity which is a large part of our budget.

We enjoy the food more and have realized that we can make the goodies we like for alot less money.

Unfortunately my doggies have been affected by the economy too because we now buy cheaper dog food. But since they are older, we have been giving them Nupro daily with their food and that makes up for the lesser quality dry food.

I want to add a comment about Nupro, if anyone has a dog with a skin condition or itching problem or arthritis, this is THE stuff to give them.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 19, 2009)

I buy most of my stuff on sale or clearance. Cooking from scratch also saves me money and I believe healthier. Although I am single, my freezer chest is a god send. I am able to cook in batches and freeze it. I recently joined a food coop because I am trying to eat local.
I gave up cable last year because it was too expensive. Between Hulu and netflix, I don't miss it at all.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 19, 2009)

JMNYC said:


> *Live without credit cards. I have since 1999. Tear 'em up. Today. If you don't have the money, save up or do without. I just sold a bicycle on CraigsList to help buy pay for a pro camera rig, for example.


It's interesting that you say this, because I think exactly the opposite is better for people navigating their lives in today's economy. To clarify - I don't recommend that people *live* off credit cards and rack up debt... that's obviously going to work against them. But I do think it's a good idea to have credit cards as an emergency backup. What I'm hearing from a lot of advisory-type people and websites is that a healthy emergency fund is the number one most important tool people can have, especially with jobs in danger. Building up cash savings of a significant amount (most recommend an amount equal to at *least* three months of bills, some are saying six months is better since job-searching is extended now) can be tricky, especially if people are behind the eight ball to begin with, so a fallback credit limit will keep you from living on the streets. And that's the 'emergency' level I'm talking about - not sale-day at Neimen's. 

I use credit cards mainly as a convenience, and then pay off the balance each month. The upsides to this is that I have several rewards-points programs that get me bonuses (one gives cash back, another gives credit for hotels, which is a nice vacay-motivation) simply for spending money I would have spent anyway, and I have an available credit limit in case an extreme emergency comes up. The trick is that you have to have some discipline and not spend over what you can afford to pay off with each bill.



jewels_mystery said:


> I buy most of my stuff on sale or clearance. Cooking from scratch also saves me money and I believe healthier. Although I am single, my freezer chest is a god send. I am able to cook in batches and freeze it. I recently joined a food coop because I am trying to eat local.
> I gave up cable last year because it was too expensive. Between Hulu and netflix, I don't miss it at all.



Oh a freezer chest is an excellent idea! I've known people who buy giant freezers for their basement and then shop at the big warehouse stores (Costco, BJs). They make up meals and freeze lots of stuff for future use, saving LOTS of money by bulk-buying and avoiding more frequent shopping. 

I wish I had room for one of those freezers!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 19, 2009)

I fell into that credit card cycle when I first started college. It took me a couple of years to pay them off. Nowadays I think everyone needs one credit card. I have one that I keep clear for emergencies.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 19, 2009)

Mishty said:


> Thank you!
> I'm down to only two cards maybe this'll help...



It will help! This is such a ridiculously easy trick that few know about and even fewer take advantage of! It's costs _nothing_, and saves SO much money. 

Note: 
This only works on credit cards or other similar accounts which calculate interest _daily_. It won't work on mortgages, which calculate interest monthly. 


Some credit card companies are pigs who have disallowed twice-monthly payments (simply so they can force you to pay more). They're rare, but out there. Check with yours to make sure they're not one of the pigs :happy:.


Sometimes prepaying can screw up the billing cycle... so the credit card won't send you a bill, and you'll miss the next payment, risking more finance charges. Give yourself a reminder which date your next twice-monthly payment is due, and send it in regardless of whether you have received a bill.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 19, 2009)

Bulk protein. (Vegetarians need not read any further)

Even before the recession, with two ever growing boys in the house, we decided to start buying beef and pork direct from farmers. We live on the edge of the Twin Cities and farmland abounds into rural Wisconsin. Through word of mouth and friends of friends, we now get our pork and beef in 1/2 or full animals. While one supplier is certified organic, the other is basically the same but didn't go through the process. The pigs and cows walk around outside, the pigs roll in the mud and do piggy things and with some visits while passing by, my boys can see where their food comes from, see the actual animals and how they are humanely raised. Also, the farmers feed their families from the same source. The butchering is professionally done at certified shops. No cut corners. 

The cost to raise, slaughter, butcher and deliver to the house is in the $2.00-2.50/lb range. By buying 100 lbs of pork or a couple hundred of beef, it is an incredible savings. Not to mention the extra packaging, recalls, sourcing and feeding issues with industrial beef these days. Plus rural folks get a necessary auxiliary income. 

While we only have meat 2 times a week, it is amazing how fast the hamburger, bacon, hams and steaks/loins go. Boys is hungry!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 19, 2009)

yay finally someone I can ask questions. The farmers at my food co op sell meat that is unprocessed. What is the difference? Thanks.



Spanky said:


> Bulk protein. (Vegetarians need not read any further)
> 
> Even before the recession, with two ever growing boys in the house, we decided to start buying beef and pork direct from farmers. We live on the edge of the Twin Cities and farmland abounds into rural Wisconsin. Through word of mouth and friends of friends, we now get our pork and beef in 1/2 or full animals. While one supplier is certified organic, the other is basically the same but didn't go through the process. The pigs and cows walk around outside, the pigs roll in the mud and do piggy things and with some visits while passing by, my boys can see where their food comes from, see the actual animals and how they are humanely raised. Also, the farmers feed their families from the same source. The butchering is professionally done at certified shops. No cut corners.
> 
> ...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 19, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> yay finally someone I can ask questions. The farmers at my food co op sell meat that is unprocessed. What is the difference? Thanks.



More questions for Spanky:

Also, I would assume the meat from local family farms is not FDA-inspected... true? Are the facilities inspected or regulated at all?

One more - where/how do you find local farms that will sell to individuals?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 19, 2009)

One way to pay less is to pay more. For example, if you take out a car loan, most of the payments you make during the first year go to interest; your principal remains the same and keeps generating interest for you to pay. But if you make an overpayment of, say, $25, that amount will be applied to reducing the principal. The last time I took out a car loan, I overpaid $100 on each payment: not only did I pay off the loan a year early, but I wound up paying something like $1000 less than it would have cost me to pay out the loan over the full period. Not all loans will allow you to do this, so before you sign, check to make sure you can pay off the loan early without penalty.

Of course, the CHEAPEST way to buy anything is to save up for it and not take out a loan at all!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 19, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> yay finally someone I can ask questions. The farmers at my food co op sell meat that is unprocessed. What is the difference? Thanks.



Jewels, 

If you mean something like 1/2 beef or 1/2 pork, it means you get the slaughtered animal divided equally in two. Unprocessed would mean that you would still be responsible to have it properly butchered. Normally, the co op would have locally recommended butchers who could do the job. Most of the time, after the animal is slaughtered (killed humanely, gutted, dressed) it is delivered to the butcher of your choice. You never see it. The butcher provides the individually wrapped cuts and packaged hamburger, smoked hams, even bacon. You may try a few butchers before you settle on one who salts and smokes the bacon right or does a great job with the t-bone steak cuts, for example.

So the co op might sell the meat to you for $1.75/lb unprocessed. Then there would be a $0.50 - $0.75 additional charge per lb. to have the meat butchered into the cuts you like. They normally have you fill out a form asking for the cuts you want and the rest is processed into hamburger. They are usually very helpful and in the end you really learn your way around rump roasts, top and bottom rounds, steaks and shoulders. 

Btw, my pricing is just random guesses. Depending on where you live, it may be more or less. Co-ops can act as an intermediate and therefore add their fee into the price per lb. I am lucky enough to know some farmers raising cattle and pigs so I can visit the farm and see the animals. Well, the boys like to visit this time of year and see the calves and piglets.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Jewels,
> 
> If you mean something like 1/2 beef or 1/2 pork, it means you get the slaughtered animal divided equally in two. Unprocessed would mean that you would still be responsible to have it properly butchered. Normally, the co op would have locally recommended butchers who could do the job. Most of the time, after the animal is slaughtered (killed humanely, gutted, dressed) it is delivered to the butcher of your choice. You never see it. The butcher provides the individually wrapped cuts and packaged hamburger, smoked hams, even bacon. You may try a few butchers before you settle on one who salts and smokes the bacon right or does a great job with the t-bone steak cuts, for example.
> 
> ...




ahhhh. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 19, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Of course, the CHEAPEST way to buy anything is to save up for it and not take out a loan at all!



This was S.O.P. only two generations ago. My grandmother who raised my father and three uncles through the depression bought her first house, as a 50 yr old widow, IN CASH. 

Stinking banks weren't going to control her, by gum. 

We seems to have forgetted that "saving" option.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 19, 2009)

Insurance: While Geico, Progressive and esurance are killing the airwaves with their love, it is a great time to consider shopping around for insurance. I was considered a member at Liberty Mutual since 1968 (when I was born) since I got car insurance on my own as soon as I ceased to be a dependent under my parents' plan. I stayed loyal until a single accident showed me that loyalty is gone in the industry. In fact, all insurance companies assume about a 20% loss of customers AFTER they have had to process a claim. 

Since they don't really care about you and since coverage really is quite similar, not spending a couple of hours checking pricing and getting an umbrella policy including auto, home, disability (if needed) and comprehensive (if you have potential liabilities i.e. swimming pool, business, etc) can cost you a lot of money. I saved about $400 year by telling LM to stick it and going with another reputable insurer. 

Don't rest on your laurels, consider price checking every two years since they will have jacked your rates enough by then to warrant another look. They play the game, just play it back.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 19, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> More questions for Spanky:
> 
> Also, I would assume the meat from local family farms is not FDA-inspected... true? Are the facilities inspected or regulated at all?
> 
> One more - where/how do you find local farms that will sell to individuals?



I found my current coop in the second website. 

www.localharvest.org
http://www.niany.com/food.coop.html


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy crap, that first link is FANTASTIC - thanks, j.m.!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 19, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> More questions for Spanky:
> 
> Also, I would assume the meat from local family farms is not FDA-inspected... true? Are the facilities inspected or regulated at all?
> 
> One more - where/how do you find local farms that will sell to individuals?



Samantha, the raising of the animals is not as far as I know. The animals have to be slaughtered and butchered by butchers fully inspected by the FDA or USDA (I always forget which one goes in for inspections). This is all safe (safer) than the big industrial processors where things can fly under the radar. I also know that the farmers use no growth hormones, know what they are fed and where they roam. 

I got to the farmers by word of mouth. Ask around and you'll be surprised the industry that is out there. 

I think the issue for us was paying out $100 or $200 for a huge amount of meat in one purchase. I think that is the issue with bulk buying of anything. We are now getting true free range heirloom breed chickens and have an order in for turkey. We'll see how it all tastes.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 19, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Holy crap, that first link is FANTASTIC - thanks, j.m.!



Your welcome.  I wish there was a CSA near me.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Insurance: While Geico, Progressive and esurance are killing the airwaves with their love, it is a great time to consider shopping around for insurance. I was considered a member at Liberty Mutual since 1968 (when I was born) since I got car insurance on my own as soon as I ceased to be a dependent under my parents' plan. I stayed loyal until a single accident showed me that loyalty is gone in the industry. In fact, all insurance companies assume about a 20% loss of customers AFTER they have had to process a claim.
> 
> Since they don't really care about you and since coverage really is quite similar, not spending a couple of hours checking pricing and getting an umbrella policy including auto, home, disability (if needed) and comprehensive (if you have potential liabilities i.e. swimming pool, business, etc) can cost you a lot of money. I saved about $400 year by telling LM to stick it and going with another reputable insurer.
> 
> Don't rest on your laurels, consider price checking every two years since they will have jacked your rates enough by then to warrant another look. They play the game, just play it back.



To piggyback from this excellent idea: We just raised our homeowner's insurance deductible from $500 to $1000 and saved almost $300/yr. We also switched from State (take the) Farm car insurance to Progressive and saved another $460 per year (this does include dropping all but the liability insurance on our 8-year-old vehicle).


----------



## Spanky (Mar 19, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> To piggyback from this excellent idea:



Really? :batting:


----------



## Sugar (Mar 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Insurance: While Geico, Progressive and esurance are killing the airwaves with their love, it is a great time to consider shopping around for insurance. I was considered a member at Liberty Mutual since 1968 (when I was born) since I got car insurance on my own as soon as I ceased to be a dependent under my parents' plan. I stayed loyal until a single accident showed me that loyalty is gone in the industry. In fact, all insurance companies assume about a 20% loss of customers AFTER they have had to process a claim.
> 
> Since they don't really care about you and since coverage really is quite similar, not spending a couple of hours checking pricing and getting an umbrella policy including auto, home, disability (if needed) and comprehensive (if you have potential liabilities i.e. swimming pool, business, etc) can cost you a lot of money. I saved about $400 year by telling LM to stick it and going with another reputable insurer.
> 
> Don't rest on your laurels, consider price checking every two years since they will have jacked your rates enough by then to warrant another look. They play the game, just play it back.



To add to this...as an agent for Liberty Mutual / Safeco...I know I care. I'd also like to point out that the quality of a company can vary dramatically. A company may be very inexpensive but how many adjusters do they have to handle claims when you need one? Lower overhead such as payroll means less premium needed coming in.

That being said it is important to see if you're getting as many discounts as you qualify for. All insurance companies are bound by the same rules. Once the premium is set that cannot be negotiated legally BUT you can qualify for discounts. Typical discounts include good student discounts, defensive driving courses, cross reference policies (having all policies at one company). 

Make sure if you're getting a quote they are comparing apples to apples, and you're being fully upfront about your driving record. Underwriting will check your MVR and the CLUE report and if they find things it can change the picture and the price.

Also if you should get laid off from your job and lose your insurance check on the cost of "med payments" for your auto policy. 

Usually if you call and keep your cool and ask rather than tell a phone agent they will be FAR more likely to help you out. After all they aren't just phone jockeys, if they can make a change in your policy they are a licensed agent that can advice. Most of us want to help...as long as you are nice.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 19, 2009)

Lucky said:


> To add to this...as an agent for Liberty Mutual / Safeco...I know I care. I'd also like to point out that the quality of a company can vary dramatically. A company may be very inexpensive but how many adjusters do they have to handle claims when you need one? Lower overhead such as payroll means less premium needed coming in.
> 
> That being said it is important to see if you're getting as many discounts as you qualify for. All insurance companies are bound by the same rules. Once the premium is set that cannot be negotiated legally BUT you can qualify for discounts. Typical discounts include good student discounts, defensive driving courses, cross reference policies (having all policies at one company).
> 
> ...



Ouch! Lucky. My luck that Lucky is a LM Agent. :doh: My issue only was that paying premiums for decades, when I finally needed them for a claim on a deer hit, they literally nickel and dimed me on the repairs that the repair shop owner was concerned about the used shit they wanted to put in my car. I know one case does not a company make. In the end, I got a referral to another company who had an agent who visited, helped with the comparison and made sure we were apples to apples. Saved hundreds. 

I have a friend who deals in water damage repairs and knows these companies from the claim side. In the end, the word is that the companies are trying to be the least worst in a really bad bunch. 

LM could have spent about $300 dollars more on a $3000 claim and made me feel satisfied. I paid it myself out of safety for my family. I really do not think they care about a single customer, just the moving average of new versus old customers. The movement is a necessary evil. I just think people need to be willing to play the field. Until I see better, they are great at taking my money silently. Performance is when I am in trouble. The spotlight comes on and the final evaluation is completed. LM failed. Badly. I voted with my feet, saved money and Liberty Mutual is none the worse.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 19, 2009)

Well since my husband is a truck mechanic, he thinks of ways to save money with the cars. Here are some:

- buy a K&N filter or Fram air raid filter. They are both reusable which saves money in replacement costs (also saving land fills) AND allows more air flow which reduces gas consumption. (note: the initial investment is more than a disposable filter) 

- slowing down your speed while driving actually does save gas. So, if you can, give yourself some extra time and enjoy the ride to work.

- reduce the amount of stuff in your trunk. Adding alot of extra weight also increases fuel consumption.

- propertly inflated tires also reduce gas consumption.


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's a disclaimer for the K & N air filter.

I am a service advisor at a Chevrolet dealer. One thing you have to be very careful with is the cleaner you have use on the filter. Many people use too much, then gets sucked into the mass air flow sensor and ruins it. Now, this is not the most expensive thing to fix on a car, but it is and extra expense you don't want or need right now. Read the directions carefully and make sure the filter is fully dry before you put it back in car.



D_A_Bunny said:


> Well since my husband is a truck mechanic, he thinks of ways to save money with the cars. Here are some:
> 
> - buy a K&N filter or Fram air raid filter. They are both reusable which saves money in replacement costs (also saving land fills) AND allows more air flow which reduces gas consumption. (note: the initial investment is more than a disposable filter)
> 
> ...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 19, 2009)

Already loving this thread. 

You people are awesome.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 19, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Here's a disclaimer for the K & N air filter.
> 
> I am a service advisor at a Chevrolet dealer. One thing you have to be very careful with is the cleaner you have use on the filter. Many people use too much, then gets sucked into the mass air flow sensor and ruins it. Now, this is not the most expensive thing to fix on a car, but it is and extra expense you don't want or need right now. Read the directions carefully and make sure the filter is fully dry before you put it back in car.



Ooooooooooo. I just love it when women talk "car". Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 19, 2009)

Before we make any major changes with insurance companies or service providers (or take on contractors), my husband always checks records with the Better Business Bureau and with www.consumeraffairs.com.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Ooooooooooo. I just love it when women talk "car". Mmmmmmmmm.



So do I. And thanks to Rachel for pointing out the info about cleaning the filter.:bow:

PS. hubby knew I was a keeper when I figured out that a harmonic balancer was a part on a car and had nothing to do with music.


----------



## Sugar (Mar 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Ouch! Lucky. My luck that Lucky is a LM Agent. :doh: My issue only was that paying premiums for decades, when I finally needed them for a claim on a deer hit, they literally nickel and dimed me on the repairs that the repair shop owner was concerned about the used shit they wanted to put in my car. I know one case does not a company make. In the end, I got a referral to another company who had an agent who visited, helped with the comparison and made sure we were apples to apples. Saved hundreds.
> 
> I have a friend who deals in water damage repairs and knows these companies from the claim side. In the end, the word is that the companies are trying to be the least worst in a really bad bunch.
> 
> LM could have spent about $300 dollars more on a $3000 claim and made me feel satisfied. I paid it myself out of safety for my family. I really do not think they care about a single customer, just the moving average of new versus old customers. The movement is a necessary evil. I just think people need to be willing to play the field. Until I see better, they are great at taking my money silently. Performance is when I am in trouble. The spotlight comes on and the final evaluation is completed. LM failed. Badly. I voted with my feet, saved money and Liberty Mutual is none the worse.



I don't really have much to say about LM since this thread isn't about horrible stories and they just bought my company (Safeco) in Jan. 

What I will say to be clear is back to my original point. Sometimes you can do yourself a real service by asking and being polite. Especially in something where unless you want to take an exam to learn all the rules you might want to take some advice from people who know. 

There are always ways to save on things like insurance...taking the time to shop around and ask questions of more than one rep at a company can and will serve one well.


----------



## RacinJason (Mar 20, 2009)

Save on the waterbill, shower in groups.:happy:

Recycle your porn! One man's tired old "jack stack" can become your new treasure box of naughty. And vice-versa!


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 20, 2009)

Here we have the good food box that we started back in our community school years ago and now is city wide. Everyone in the co op throws in 20 bucks for a large box mid month or ten for a small one end of month or you can buy both. Because you can shop in bulk you are often getting 10 to 15 dollars more in produce for your money. The food is boxed for you with recipe ideas to use what is in the box and or nutrition information. It can be piked up for deliverd for an additional 2 dollars. I thought perhaps it might be something that occurs in your other communities. I know it saves a few dollars off the grocery bill each month for me. And the added bonus is getting things I might not usually buy that I can try out or find out about with the enclosed information.
Ruth


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 20, 2009)

Another really good website for advice and strategies is ClarkHoward.com. Howard also has a tv show on HLN, as well as a radio show. He's a good, no-nonsense guy who aims to keep the little people out of trouble. Lots of great advice on buying cars, insurance, mortgages, etc., and he's very good at pointing out scams and rip-offs.







He looks a bit like Waldo, lol - but he's a solid resource.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 20, 2009)

Great thread. For anyone in the UK I recommend www.moneysavingexpert.co.uk Its saved me and my family thousands on flights, insurance, loans etc and the forums are full of low cost recipes, local savings deals etc.



D_A_Bunny said:


> - reduce the amount of stuff in your trunk. Adding alot of extra weight also increases fuel consumption.



This one worries me? Does Bunny make her fat friends travel in the trunk? Mine use the back seat, does it still count? Note to self: find thinner friends!

Tracey xx


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 20, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> This one worries me? Does Bunny make her fat friends travel in the trunk? Mine use the back seat, does it still count? Note to self: find thinner friends!
> 
> Tracey xx



No, I just meant get rid of the "dead" weight.


----------



## Guy (Mar 22, 2009)

I try to get better gas mileage by:1-Running my tire pressure at 35-40 lbs psi, which is slightly higher than specs., but reduces rolling resistance. 2-Combine trips to reduce gas consumption. 3-Shift transmission into neutral on long down hill grades. 4-Use the phone and internet to comparison shop and know who has the best prices prior to shopping.
Cheers


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 23, 2009)

Happy to oblige you any time, Spankster! 



Spanky said:


> Ooooooooooo. I just love it when women talk "car". Mmmmmmmmm.


----------

